# Get rid of the clutter



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

I wanted to share a website that you all will love.

http://unclutterer.com/

There is a forum that I've been lost in for days. Good ideas and tons of motivation!


----------



## donnam (Sep 27, 2005)

This looks like a site that will inspire people who struggle with clutter. My mother was my inspiration for how not to. She and my dad were pack rats. Not dirty, just crowded with stuff that nobody used or needed but for some reason we couldn't get rid of it. Books we were finished with, clothes nobody wore, etc. I hated it and can't stand clutter now. Every month I go thru a room and sort and clean and donate/throw away. It seems like alot of work but I can't function in clutter. It messes up my thinking.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Something else that's great motivation for decluttering and cleaning are episodes of "How Clean is Your House". I think you can watch it on youtube. It's a BBC show where two women go to some truly horrible houses. Most of them are packed with stuff.

Good inspiration!


----------

